# Specs for a First-Time OC Rig



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey all, I read the "Click here for starters" sticky and followed all the steps.
Before now I've lurked many a forum about OCing and have had an OCable rig for over a year now, but I've just been too busy and unsure of myself to try it up until now. Plus, I didn't quite know the exact steps to take. However, hopefully this forum and its viewers will assist me in my endeavor of OCing my computer with minimal side-effects. =]

I downloaded Everest and for some reason it got my system specs wrong so I decided to just use CPU-Z for everything (if that's a problem, just let me know and tell me what you would like me to do).
I took a screenshot of all the windows opened simultaneously, which I will attach to the post. As for the additional information...

PSU: Cooler Master RP-650-PCAR
CPU Cooling: Factory Heatsink & Fan
Case Fans: (1) Exhaust Case Fan - 80mm, Rear-Mounted with duct pointed towards CPU.

I'm willing to (in the future) buy a better case (Thinking the Antec 902), a better cpu cooling unit (Thinking the Xigmatek HDT-S1283) and (probably by means of the new case) better case cooling parts, if necessary.
However, this all depends on whether my system is capable of achieving temperatures which will require me to purchase them (and on whether or not I can afford the upgrades. =P)

I also took screenshots of the CPU Temperature windows. 1 at idle, 1 under load. For some reason, though, I noticed the idle cpu had a 6x multiplier except the loaded cpu had a 9x multiplier. Anyone know what that is?

Thanks guys, if I missed anything - just let me know.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

You can only attach two files, so this next attachment is the 2nd of the 2 cpu temp screenshots. =]
(I stopped overloading the cpu prior to taking the screenshot by accident so go by the "High Temperature Reading" for 100% CPU load for a somewhere around a half an hour.)

However, I have a question - in the second of the 2 attachments in this post, I have a screenshot of the cpu temp and cpu id programs side by side. However they display different core clock speeds. They fluctuate with cpu load (I think?) or just randomly, I don't know. I'm just wondering what's up with that.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

Heh, I feel like a newbie.
I ran Occt and in 1 min 30 sec it hit 80 degrees Celsius and Occt shut off.
Guess my case isn't up to par eh?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You'll need an aftermarket CPU cooler and a better PSU if you plan to overclock more than ~.2GHz.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

How much better is a "Better PSU"?
Is 650W not enough? Or is it the brand?
Any recommendations?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If it's enough or not depends on the rest of the system, especially the graphics card, but in this case I say better because of the brand. It's not good to overclock on a low-end PSU, and also some very low-end ones can't keep up with the duty cycle when asked to provide pulses to the CPU 4 billion times a second.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm just confused because your signature says that "CoolerMaster Real Power Pro" PSUs are good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023
That's the exact PSU I have in my computer.
And from what I've read, my computer needs a maximum of 300 watts. (I've used 2 calculators and read an article). This PSU supplies 650W.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oooh, you just said CoolerMaster. The plain CoolerMaster and CoolerMaster Extreme PSUs are crap, but the Real Power Pro line is good. You're ok in that department then. (only thing is, with those calculators we advise adding at least 30% to ensure you have an adequate safety margin)

In that case all you need is a better CPU heatsink. Zalman and Thermaltake make very nice ones, and the Arctic Freezer Pro 7 is ok if you only want to OC up to ~3.8GHz.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

Now I understand. =]

I've been looking at a few cpu coolers lately and the Arctic Freezer Pro 7 looks like a nice choice. If I ever get the money, I'd probably end up buying one of them.

Also, I'm 99% sure I'm going to get a new case and almost positive it's going to be the Antec 902. Any suggestions towards a different case? I'm currently using a Verre v770 case I got from a friend, used, for free. It's beat up, missing parts and rather old.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Antec 902 is great, I have the normal 900 and the 902 only seems to have fixed the handful of problems people had with the original.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

Exactly, I ALMOST bought the 900 until my friend offered to just give me his old chassis so I figured I'd save a penny or two and go with it.


----------



## Eskimio (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for your help, Phaderus, and until I get my new case and cpu cooler you won't be hearing much from me. =]


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright, good luck!


----------

